# Victoria 176 (ICT) State Sponsorship for Occupation: (261313-Software Engineer)



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

Yee, got vic reply that "Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these new arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."


ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer) and C# with more than 7 years of exp.I applied on 6th Nov 2010.


Thanks,
Rehman


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

rmansoor said:


> Yee, got vic reply that "Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these new arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer) and C# with more than 7 years of exp.I applied on 6th Nov 2010.
> ...


Congrats mate! :clap2: Good luck with 176!! 

Do you have any Victoria/Australia experience, MNC or F500 companies, relatives/friends in Victoria/Australia, domain (finance, banking, telecom, health, etc).


armandra!


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

rmansoor said:


> Yee, got vic reply that "Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these new arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer) and C# with more than 7 years of exp.I applied on 6th Nov 2010.
> ...


Hi Rehman,

Congratulations for the success. :clap2:
May i know your timeline please?

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

armandra said:


> Congrats mate! :clap2: Good luck with 176!!
> 
> Do you have any Victoria/Australia experience, MNC or F500 companies, relatives/friends in Victoria/Australia, domain (finance, banking, telecom, health, etc).
> 
> ...


No i dont have any AUS/Vic exp and my domin is mostly related to healthcare sftware and i have one friend in vic .


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

banujey said:


> Hi Rehman,
> 
> Congratulations for the success. :clap2:
> May i know your timeline please?
> ...


Thanks

Name: Rehman
Date of SMP application: 6th Nov 2010
Trade/profession: (261313-Software Engineer) in C# 
Nationality: Pakistani
IELTS (if applicable): 
Visa type: 176
DIAC Priority (if applicable):
Delays/further docs requested: requested additional declaration
SS received: 4th April 2011
comments:


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*dear all*

I have applied on 25th of February for Victoria SS. Also I they requested written statement on mid of march. I send it. But still waiting for results.

ANSCO - Software Engineer passed on January 2011
IELTS - Writing 7.0, Speaking 7.0 , Reading 6.5 , Listening 6.0


Should I have to wait more...?

Sangeeth


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> I have applied on 25th of February for Victoria SS. Also I they requested written statement on mid of march. I send it. But still waiting for results.
> 
> ANSCO - Software Engineer passed on January 2011
> IELTS - Writing 7.0, Speaking 7.0 , Reading 6.5 , Listening 6.0
> ...


Yes i think so , most of the ICT people got the result on the 5th month, so expect the same with you also, and hope for the best .


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

hi all


Are there any rejections in victoria SS applications for the year 2011? 
My application still pending applied on 25th of January 2011. Any I'm doing IELTS again to get 7.0 in each because it will give me 120 points to apply PR.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> Are there any rejections in victoria SS applications for the year 2011?
> My application still pending applied on 25th of January 2011. Any I'm doing IELTS again to get 7.0 in each because it will give me 120 points to apply PR.


Yeah I got rejection email (261313) within 1.5 months of applying for VIC SS. I applied on 04-Nov-10 and got email on 21-Dec-10. I have 9 years experience (as assessed by ACS) in Oracle and Java.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> Are there any rejections in victoria SS applications for the year 2011?
> My application still pending applied on 25th of January 2011. Any I'm doing IELTS again to get 7.0 in each because it will give me 120 points to apply PR.


Yes Im another one..
261313- C#.net 4 years experience

my agent applied Vic SMP some where around Dec 2010..and on 13 Jan 2011 he said it has been rejected..he didn't send any mail(reply from Vic) to me..I just believed him..have no idea on which basis they select or reject I had given IELTS (6.5 overall at that time)


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

voddy said:


> Yes Im another one..
> 261313- C#.net 4 years experience
> 
> my agent applied Vic SMP some where around Dec 2010..and on 13 Jan 2011 he said it has been rejected..he didn't send any mail(reply from Vic) to me..I just believed him..have no idea on which basis they select or reject I had given IELTS (6.5 overall at that time)


Yes there are several rejections. But yours was kind of quick which is impossible.. My friend applied in Nov 2010 still its pending... if you want to confirm your rejection ask for mail from the agent. 

neo


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

voddy said:


> Yes Im another one..
> 261313- C#.net 4 years experience
> 
> my agent applied Vic SMP some where around Dec 2010..and on 13 Jan 2011 he said it has been rejected..he didn't send any mail(reply from Vic) to me..I just believed him..have no idea on which basis they select or reject I had given IELTS (6.5 overall at that time)


In my case they didn't specify any reason for rejection of sponsorship. I also requested a review because I believed there was no reason to reject my application, but within 30 minutes they told me that they have reviewed but the decision remains unchanged.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you think that it's a good idea to apply now for NSW ss and change 175 to 176...we have all they need haven't we? 
skill
IELTS
experience


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

voddy said:


> Do you think that it's a good idea to apply now for NSW ss and change 175 to 176...we have all they need haven't we?
> skill
> IELTS
> experience


Yea we have all, but I personally think that we were lucky that we were rejected because 175 is being processed at super-fast speed right now (I don't see any big difference in timeframes of 176 and 175 now), and we have all the liberty to choose where we want to settle in Oz. I am sure we'll get a CO before 30th June this year.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

there hadn't been anything that I longed for this much!!! only if I could fall in to sleep and wakeup with the grant letter in my hand..


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

voddy said:


> there hadn't been anything that I longed for this much!!! only if I could fall in to sleep and wakeup with the grant letter in my hand..


Lets hope they keep up this speed and then the time won't be too far, isn't it


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*hi*



voddy said:


> Yes Im another one..
> 261313- C#.net 4 years experience
> 
> my agent applied Vic SMP some where around Dec 2010..and on 13 Jan 2011 he said it has been rejected..he didn't send any mail(reply from Vic) to me..I just believed him..have no idea on which basis they select or reject I had given IELTS (6.5 overall at that time)


Did you attend IELTS classes to get 7.0 in each band? 
And where did u take the exam ? (BC or ACBT)

My SS - Victoria is still pending now almost 97 days..


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....

Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.

I had applied fr Vic SS on last week if dec 2010, I think on 27-dec-2010 and got reply today 02-may-2011.

Its valid for 4 months. Hope it helps someone who has also applied!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....
> 
> Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.
> 
> ...


Congrats! :clap2:

Would you mind sharing some info about your profile like years of exp., technology, any Aus/Vic exp., family/friends in Vic.


armandra!


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

armandra said:


> Congrats! :clap2:
> 
> Would you mind sharing some info about your profile like years of exp., technology, any Aus/Vic exp., family/friends in Vic.
> 
> armandra!


Hi Armandra,

I have applied for business analyst and have approx 6 years of exp in that...
U have worked in australia melbourne as BA for 2 years...

Hope this helps...

-Ninja-


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Armandra,
> 
> I have applied for business analyst and have approx 6 years of exp in that...
> U have worked in australia melbourne as BA for 2 years...
> ...


I have worked instead of 'U' ;-)

Thanks for ur wishes 

-Ninja-


----------



## walnut28 (May 12, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....
> 
> Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for your post. Though I would like to know if you hve changed your 175 application to 176 application in your case? If yes, How did you do it? Did you loose the application fee? Did you have to lodge a new application? But how did you withdraw your 175 application to put in 176 application? I was trying to lodge a new 176 application last night but the system would not allow me to do since I already have a 175 lodged like 4 days ago. 

I had applied for 175 application on 07-05-2011 and I received Victoria state sponsorship on 11-05-2011. I want to change my application to 176 since it has faster processing time, but DIAC website does not tell how to change the application. I wish there is a way not to loose the application fee but still change the application or otherwise I will be loosing 2500$ just ina amtter of 4 days :-(

Please advise if anyone has been through same case. (i.e, process of changing 175 to 176 under new rules)

Thanks a lot in Advance


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

walnut28 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your post. Though I would like to know if you hve changed your 175 application to 176 application in your case? If yes, How did you do it? Did you loose the application fee? Did you have to lodge a new application? But how did you withdraw your 175 application to put in 176 application? I was trying to lodge a new 176 application last night but the system would not allow me to do since I already have a 175 lodged like 4 days ago.
> 
> I had applied for 175 application on 07-05-2011 and I received Victoria state sponsorship on 11-05-2011. I want to change my application to 176 since it has faster processing time, but DIAC website does not tell how to change the application. I wish there is a way not to loose the application fee but still change the application or otherwise I will be loosing 2500$ just ina amtter of 4 days :-(
> ...


Hi,

I have not changed my application from 175 to 176. If u want to do, then yes first u need to withdraw ur 175 application. Unfortunately u will loose ur 2575 aud If u withdraw. Now they no longer support auto conversion of 175 to 176....

Sorry for the bad news, but that's the only way! 

Would suggest u to wait for 4 months as state sponsorship is valid for 4 months. Mostly ur 175 itself will be processed before this 4 months. Rest is ur choice!

All the best  
:ranger:

-Ninja-


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

walnut28 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your post. Though I would like to know if you hve changed your 175 application to 176 application in your case? If yes, How did you do it? Did you loose the application fee? Did you have to lodge a new application? But how did you withdraw your 175 application to put in 176 application? I was trying to lodge a new 176 application last night but the system would not allow me to do since I already have a 175 lodged like 4 days ago.
> 
> I had applied for 175 application on 07-05-2011 and I received Victoria state sponsorship on 11-05-2011. I want to change my application to 176 since it has faster processing time, but DIAC website does not tell how to change the application. I wish there is a way not to loose the application fee but still change the application or otherwise I will be loosing 2500$ just ina amtter of 4 days :-(
> ...


Congrats for getting Vic SS!! :clap2:

The 175 visa applications lodged after July 1st, 2010 can't be converted to 176 if you happen to get state sponsorship. 

And one more point is once you apply for a visa using the DIAC's online system, it will not allow you to lodge another one online. Way out? You need to apply paper-based the second time. 

You have two choices now:

1. Withdraw your 175 and lose the $2575 anyway and then apply for 176 using the online system. But, by doing this, all that you would be able to do is check your 176 visa status online, nothing much apart from that.

2. Leave your online 175 visa app as it is. Go for paper-based 176 app. Once you send the paper based app, it takes a month or so to get the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) from DIAC which has to be sent to Victoria so that they forward Form 1100 to DIAC acknowledging that you've indeed been granted state sponsorship. The only drawback is you wouldn't be able to check your visa application status online, but that's OK I guess.

I'd strongly suggest you go for choice 2 as DIAC is notorious for changing processing priorities as and when they like. Hence, having both apps running in parallel would be the best possible solution in your situation. 

Let us know if you need anything.

Good luck!! 

P.S: Would like to hear about your date of application to Vic, occupation, technology, years experience, any Aus/Vic local exp., friends/relatives in Vic, etc.


armandra!


----------



## walnut28 (May 12, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not changed my application from 175 to 176. If u want to do, then yes first u need to withdraw ur 175 application. Unfortunately u will loose ur 2575 aud If u withdraw. Now they no longer support auto conversion of 175 to 176....
> 
> ...


HI,

Thank you for your response. 
Well, its clearly stated in DIAC website that state sponsored 176 gets priority processing (Priority- 2) than GSM 175 application. (Priority- 3), from any given point of processing.
There is a way of keeping both applications running simulatenously (that is if I decide to spend another 2575$), though only one can be online. Other one has to be paper based. 
I havent decided my future course of action, (though given the atmost priority for me now is I need to get a proper residency status to convert my long term business visa which is about to get expired in 6 months and I have no visibilty that my company would be sponsoring another 4 years of work visa).

Cheers


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

walnut28 said:


> HI,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> Well, its clearly stated in DIAC website that state sponsored 176 gets priority processing (Priority- 2) than GSM 175 application. (Priority- 3), from any given point of processing.
> ...


Then I would suggest go for 176! If u r already in Australia! Then u can afford to have a job as well soon indepedently!


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

hey guys how much we will have to wait..?????....

i am bitting my nails..........

any good news from everyone...

iv applied on 24th jan2011......


----------



## Kiran Kumar (Sep 20, 2010)

sherazali said:


> hey guys how much we will have to wait..?????....
> 
> i am bitting my nails..........
> 
> ...



Hi Sherazali

I have applied on Jan 25th 2011. What occupation have you applied for?


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

Kiran Kumar said:


> Hi Sherazali
> 
> I have applied on Jan 25th 2011. What occupation have you applied for?




hi Kiran....

i hv applied on 25th jan 2011 in ICT SECUIRITY SPECIALIST...

hv they asked you about funds or assessment so far?...


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

sherazali said:


> hey guys how much we will have to wait..?????....
> 
> i am bitting my nails..........
> 
> ...


It would take more time! As I have applied on 27 dec for Vic and was granted on 2 may 2011...

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Kiran Kumar (Sep 20, 2010)

sherazali said:


> hi Kiran....
> 
> i hv applied on 25th jan 2011 in ICT SECUIRITY SPECIALIST...
> 
> hv they asked you about funds or assessment so far?...


Hi Sherazali,

They haven't asked me about it till now but recently about 2 days ago I have added my ACS assessment and IELTS result to strengthen my application and they have acknowledged to have added them to my file. Below is the content of the mail that I received from them.

"Thank you for your email. The file has now been updated with the completed IELTS, skills assessment and other documents sent by email. The application is currently being assessed and we will contact you as soon as we have the outcome."


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

rmansoor said:


> Yee, got vic reply that "Your application for Victorian Government visa sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored scheme has been assessed under these new arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application is successful."
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Occupation: Software Engineer) and C# with more than 7 years of exp.I applied on 6th Nov 2010.
> ...


Dear Rehman...

many congs for to u for getting your VIC ss....

hope things would be better for you in future..INSHA ALLAH....


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi guys, just to share a small news, not sure how this will help others....
> 
> Thought I have applied for 175 category, I had also applied for Vic SS and today morning I have got the mail from Victoria Government that my State Sponsorship is granted and is valid for 4 months.
> 
> ...


Dear ininjan...

many congs...


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> It would take more time! As I have applied on 27 dec for Vic and was granted on 2 may 2011...
> 
> -Ninja- :ranger:


may be u r rite..

let c wat happens...hoping good watever it is..


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

Kiran Kumar said:


> Hi Sherazali,
> 
> They haven't asked me about it till now but recently about 2 days ago I have added my ACS assessment and IELTS result to strengthen my application and they have acknowledged to have added them to my file. Below is the content of the mail that I received from them.
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The file has now been updated with the completed IELTS, skills assessment and other documents sent by email. The application is currently being assessed and we will contact you as soon as we have the outcome."


Dear Kiran...

yeah i think you made your case strong in ths way...

wish you best of luck....

for your best future...


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

sherazali said:


> Dear ininjan...
> 
> many congs...


Thanks!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## rmansoor (Jul 3, 2010)

sherazali said:


> Dear Rehman...
> 
> many congs for to u for getting your VIC ss....
> 
> hope things would be better for you in future..INSHA ALLAH....




Thanks sheraz.

Inshallah every thing would be going good for me and All.


----------



## walnut28 (May 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I have again applied for another application (leaving my 175 run parallely) this time a paper based 176 application on the 16th of May. Received TRN Number on 6th of June. Case Officer allocated on 27th of June. Have been asked to go for medicals and native country police clearance. (This is expiring around mid next month). Just as caution- Police Clearances will have a validity period for one year from the date you received it. Since mine is expiring around mid next month, I was told by the case officer that if a decision is not taken prior to the expiry of the police clearance, I will have to get them again. 

Anyone who knows how long will they (approx) take after they receive medicals and all documents and take a decision to give permanent residency approval letter?

Thanks




armandra said:


> Congrats for getting Vic SS!! :clap2:
> 
> The 175 visa applications lodged after July 1st, 2010 can't be converted to 176 if you happen to get state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*status for Vic SS*

Hey.. 

I have applied for VIC SS.. I am able to login and also have received the reference no. but am not able to find a link to check my status in their site.. can anyone pass me on the link for the same?? 

Thanks much!!
Happ!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

congrats


----------

